#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  первоисточник "Об изменениях в сухожилиях"

## Aleksey L.

Не подскажете, реально ли достать первоисточник приписываемого Бодхидхарме трактата "Об изменениях в сухожилиях" ?

----------


## Борис

Кажется, это медицинский трактат, приписываемый Бодхидхарме.

А еще у него есть "о кровеносном сосуде" - это, по-моему, о Дхарме.

----------


## Aleksey L.

Борис, а что, никаких шансов отрыть именно медицинский первоисточник ?  :Smilie:  

-нужен в личное пользование для сугубо прикладных целей-

----------


## Ersh

Первоисточник (или что-то максимально к нему приближенное) можно прочесть в Китае в Шаолиньском монастыре.

----------


## Спокойный

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Ersh_ 
> *Первоисточник (или что-то максимально к нему приближенное) можно прочесть в Китае в Шаолиньском монастыре.*


А сфотографировать можно?

----------


## Пема Чораб

Может, попробовать для начала поискать в китайском Интернете?  :Wink:

----------


## pnkv

> Не подскажете, реально ли достать первоисточник приписываемого Бодхидхарме трактата "Об изменениях в сухожилиях" ?


попробуйте спросить здесь

http://www.oriental.ru/cgi-bin/forum...board=medicine

----------


## Ersh

Не, человек ищет первоисточник... Наверное это трактат на языке первоисточника?
Можно спросить на www.polusharie.com

----------


## Aleksey L.

:Smilie:  ок, с первоисточником все ясно 
... а где стоит поискать, как думаете, наиболее приближенный к первоисточнику, апроприированный вариант трактата. были ль переводы?

----------


## Ersh

Попробуйте поиском "Ицзицзин", как на пиньине точно не знаю, могу найти иероглифическое написание, если у Вас стоит поддержка китайских иероглифов.
Упражнения комплекса Ицзицзин даны в книге проф. Маслова "Истоки Шаолиньского ушу", но лучше заниматься у учителя - там не все тонкости. Могу порекомендовать людей, которые изучали его в Китае, в Международной Академии Шаолиньского ушу.

----------


## Aleksey L.

Ёрш, большое спасибо за ориентиры!

----------


## Спокойный

Вот, кстати, у Маслова и надо спрашивать.

----------


## Aleksey L.

по ориентирам проштудировал 
"Даосские Практики" Е. А. Торчинова 
"Танцующий Феникс. Тайны Внутренних Школ ушу" А. А. Маслова 

первая - хоть и тоненькая, весьма ценная. Меж строк ответы. никакого напряжения кармы... а там уж каждый вместит по сознанию =) 

вторая - историческое исследование-экскурс. прекрасная работа для широкого круга читательской аудитории. /единственно, страница 182 вызвала недоумение/

----------


## Ersh

"Танцующий Феникс" не читал, рекомендую "Шаолиньское ушу" Чертовских Е. В., Глебов Е. И. под. ред. шаолиньских наставников Синьина и Дэцяня (Синьин - это Маслов, Ши Дэцянь - его Учитель) Ростов на Дону, изд-во "Феникс", 2002.

----------


## Бхусуку

> единственно, страница 182 вызвала недоумение/


Почему?

----------


## pnkv

не знаю насколько это первоисточник, но называется:

达摩易筋经

что значит:





> Бодхидхарме трактата "Об изменениях в сухожилиях"



ftp://down:ggmm@211.162.96.98/down/yijinjing.exe

----------


## Aleksey L.

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Бхусуку_ 
> *
> Почему?*


у Вас книга под рукой? 
...вряд ли смогу внятно объяснить. по сути, к автору никаких претензий  :Smilie:  

pnkv: спасибо ! красивые картинки, буду учить китайский, делая растяжки, разминая костяшки  :Wink:

----------

